# Seat Belts, Etc.



## tkroeker (Apr 3, 2018)

I am building a 1967 convertible ... literally from the ground up. Right now I am doing all of my planning work (I hate getting halfway into a project and then realize I inadvertently missed something and must go back. Hate it, hate it, hate it). My wife has MS and there are certain things for which I must make accommodation if I want her to enjoy the vehicle as much as I will. Two of those things are 3-point, modern seat/shoulder belts and headrests; two things that were not available in 1967. Does anybody have any suggestion on how I can procure/customize/etc. such parts? Thanks!


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I recently got a new DOT approved 3 point system for my '68 from Julianos ( https://www.julianos.com/ ). I talked with a fellow named JOE who works with these seat belts. Call Joe at 800-300-1932 and talk with him about it. The price was right.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dfmoeller (Dec 6, 2012)

Both of your requests were standard options in 67. I also have a 67 convertible currently undergoing resto, and although mine doesn't have these, I have seen them and they are described in the various literatures available. The first is the headrests. Standard option and there are many pics of these being circulated. Not sure if the seat back needs to be replaced; it probably does though. Second is not quite so straightforward. The shoulder belts that were available were only 'kind of' 3-point. The shoulder portion was a second strap and buckle from the standard lap belt (if memory serves me). End result is the same; it just requires two bucklings rather than a single. On the convertible, I'm not really sure where the hard point would be. It had to be there somewhere though since the auto world was experimenting with shoulder belts in a variety of ways in 67. I believe it was the next year, 68, when they were standard (or was that 69). Someone else jump in on this if you know the answer to the hard point question.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

In order for a true 3 point belt system to work in a convertible, the shoulder belt would have to have some sort of upper guide at the shoulder level. a question you might ask is are you ready to sacrifice appearance to install some sort of late model seats that incorporate an opening in the outboard top of the seat for the shoulder belt to go through, then & a floor mounted shoulder belt retractor assembly? A little later, one of the rarest of options were rear seat shoulder harnesses which I've only encountered a few times in early '70's A-body's.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

There were 3 options for front shoulder harness belts in '67. 
Standard with retractor.
Standard without.
Custom.
This is one option I have never seen.

There are a few aftermarket offerings for this type belt, 
so I'm sure something could be set up to look almost stock. 

Here is the page for the '67 Fisher Body Manual detailing anchoring.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> There were 3 options for front shoulder harness belts in '67.
> Standard with retractor.
> Standard without.
> Custom.
> ...



Neat option, but I would think it a pain in the butt when anyone in the rear seat had to get out.


----------

